# Golf in Coimbra/Viseu



## Mirsan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello

Are there any golfers in the Coimbra/Viseu areas? When I am over, I usually play at the 9-hole course in Curia. It has not got the best greens but is good for fairway practice. I've also played at Montebello Golf in Viseu. I would be interested to know about other courses in the two areas and also interested in playing a round with other golfers when I am in the area.

I would love to hear from you.

Cheers, Miriam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have another near Chaves the Vidago, 2 south and 1 just north of Porto, Esponde, Vila Nova de Guia & Povoa Varzim, 9 hole in Porto, 1 at Santo Tirso, 1 at Fafe near Guimares and 3 in the Minho Ponte de Lima, Esponde, Amarante and a pitch & putt in center of Coimbra

I don't play as such anymore but friends who visit do, so plenty of choice not far from you


----------



## Mirsan (Dec 30, 2010)

*Golf*



canoeman said:


> You have another near Chaves the Vidago, 2 south and 1 just north of Porto, Esponde, Vila Nova de Guia & Povoa Varzim, 9 hole in Porto, 1 at Santo Tirso, 1 at Fafe near Guimares and 3 in the Minho Ponte de Lima, Esponde, Amarante and a pitch & putt in center of Coimbra
> 
> I don't play as such anymore but friends who visit do, so plenty of choice not far from you


Thank you. I tend to play at the courses closest to me. The Montebello in Viseu has some amazing views. It's always worth having pleasant surroundings when the golf is not going too well. I have not yet tried the pitch & putt in Coimbra. Must give it a go soon.

Cheers


----------

